# Belt replacement on GE washer



## Gaileygirl (May 22, 2010)

Need easy instructions installing belt on ge washer. Part# WH01X10353


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

put belt on mtr pulley- start on large pulley-use a plastic tie strap around belt and lg pulley-turn belt onto lg pulley-cut tie off.


----------

